# City of Seven Sins - Repository



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

This thread is sort of a rogue's gallery but also setting material for the as-yet unnamed shared creative setting. See this thread for more details and OOC discussion.

In character thread.
Rogues Gallery

Reminder of the rules:

Savage Worlds ruleset (I'm currently only using the free Test Drive rules)

You don't need to define your character completely at the start, but can build as you go, ensuring (at least at first) that someone will usually have a revelant skill or ability.

General idea of setting is a decadent, decaying far-future fantasy setting where magic and tech can exist. The tone is possibly slightly amoral as well; your characters will not necessarily be shining heroes. What's actually in that framework is what we'll find out together.

General improv rules apply - remember the rule of "yes, and..." so that nobody gainsays another contribution, but also remember to stay within genre. There is an option for group veto of flagrantly silly contributions. I'd suggest not thinking too deeply about setting details, the more easily to roll with the punches as others come up with suggestions that you might not have considered.

Anyone interested should put a place-holder post in this thread, where you can add in your character details as they occur, and also any setting details that crop up during play.

Most things are allowed - magic, high tech, psionics, non-human races; hopefully as we go on things will manifest themselves more clearly. I'm also interested in allowing things that most games tend to edge away from, such as allowing the characters access to great political power, hordes of followers, mercantile empires and other things on a grand scale - Savage Worlds seems easily scaleable in that respect.

Regarding NPCs, players have the option to write NPC actions, particularly in the light of a die roll - I'm interested in having no sacrosanct DM characters. I think the only off-limits inter-player control should be other player characters, and any NPC followers bought using character generation points that "belong" to another player.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

What We Know:

*Places*
Apothecaries Quarter (gated)
Incumbants Tower (solemn bell)

*Things*
Tarteric Energy - power derived from bound "demons". What a "demon" actually is in this setting is yet to be determined.
Neuronic pistol - probably a stun gun.

*People*
Rhazuul - an antagonist of the PCs?
Queen of Whores - former mistress of Six
The Prophecied One - someone/thing you swear oaths by. Has a tail.
Dar'Win - ancient sect (of flesh-engineers?)
The Dread Brigade - Rudiger is a Charger of it. A regiment, a race, something else?
The Ecclesiarch - he or she doesn't approve of Revenants.
The Professor - engineer and patron?

*Races*
The Moon Tribes - nocturnal transhuman culture, of whom Zhelk Kinslayer belongs.
Revenants - dead animated by spirits (tarteric energy?), ensheathed in nano-skin. Skulk is one.

*Creatures*
Ghûr - cat/lizard beast, domesticated as a mount.
Vruk-Hounds - used for hunting and tracking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

*Skulk*

The various experiments conducted to find new sources of energy and power opened rifts between this world and others. From one of it came 'spirits' that are able to 'rise' the bodies of the recently departed, battling with the hosts soul for control of the body. The military found quickly use for these 'guest' and fitted the brains with controls that help to suppress the foreign intelligence. They fitted their new soldiers with special suits to negate the slight decay.
Now, even years after this project was abandoned, there are still some so called 'Revenants' active and working for their own interests. Some, like Skulk.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Skulk

Race: Human
Rank: Seasoned
Advances: 4
XP: 20

ATTRIBUTES:

Agility D4-D6-D8
 Smarts D4-D6
 Strength D4-D6
 Spirit D4-D6
 Vigor D4-D6

SKILLS:

Fighting D4-D6-d8
Intimidate D4-D6-d8
Persuasion D4-D6
Shooting D4-d6
Stealth D4-D6-d8

POWER SKILLS
armor: D4-D6
invisibility: D4-D6

Special:
Harrowed (see Deadlands Reloaded setting.. or ask me  )
Makes him basically undead but has some ... negatives.

Hindrances :
Bloodthirsty (major)
Outsider (minor)
Loyal (minor)

Edge:
Cat Eyes (Harrowed) (+2 to Notice checks, see in the Dark) (free)
Human - Arcane Background (Superpowers)
Hindrances - Brawny

Powers:
Armor
Invisibility

Advances:
1 - Attribute Increase
2 - New Power (Invisibility)
3 - Skill Increase (Invisibility)
4 - Ghost (Harrowed Edge)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a notion that sometime before the 'fall,' there was moderate to extensive use of bioengineering and transgenic modification used by and on human beings for purposes ranging from recreational to military...in other words that there was at least one faction that had transhuman notions via biotech. Other factions may have embraced more technological forms of transhumanism through cybernetics or digital consciousness, and still others may have rejected the entire notion altogether...either passively (avoiding and outlawing internally) or actively (seeking out and attempting to destroy transhumanist cultures).

This gives us a broad spectrum to work with, as variant human 'models' could have evolved into separate species by the present date.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2011)

*Zhelk Kinslayer of the Moon Tribes.*

A tall bald humanoid dressed in black fine leathers and a heavy black cloak that seems to swirl in the shadows. The left side of his head  and neck is inlaid with a fine silver filigree that glows faintly in the moonlight. He is pale and anemic, with a blood-red tongue and sharpened teeth. He carries a sword in a fine scabbard neatly concealed by his cloak, and has an ancient, engraved las-pistol.
From afar he can appear to be human, but up-close it is clear that he is something else.


Hindrances :
Vengeful (major)
Outsider (minor)
Loyal (minor)

Edge:
Arcane Background (psionics)
PP:15
Powers:
Shadowstep (burrow)
Invisibility
Quickness


Agility D4-D6-D8-D12 Stealth D4-D6-D8 Fighting D4-D6-D8-D12 Shooting D4-D6-D8 
Smarts D4-D6-D8-D12 Psionics D4-D6-D8-D12 Knowledge D4-D6 Notice D4-D6-D8
Strength D4
Spirit D4-D6
Vigor D4

Skill points left : 0
Advances:
+1D Agility
+1D Fighting, +1D Shooting
+5 PP
+1D Psionics, +1D Notice

equipment:
Leather Armor
Molecular Sword (Str+D8+2)
Laser Hand Pistol 15/30/60 1-3d6 24 shots


The moon tribes come from a film by Clive Barker called The Nightbreed. 

The origin of the Moon Tribes is lost in ancient history. They are surrounded by dark legends and myths, known to be drinkers of blood, murderers and worshipers of the Moon-Goddess. Some dwell in monasteries in the mountains of Drâhkull, others form tribes that wander the plains by the light of the Moon, hiding by day.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

Transhumans are a good idea, like this. I'd XP you for it but I need to spread the love more first.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 30, 2011)

Placeholder for as yet undetermined character.  Finally started watching Firefly, so expect something related to a) airships, b) engineering/mechanic, and/or c) scrounging/piracy.

I also had an idea for a non-human culture from my GURPS days - maybe I'll look into reviving it.

edit: OMG - you can BUY Cohorts?  This suddenly gets VERY interesting... playing two characters at once... the pairing I had in mind would work very well together.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm here as well.

He was bred for pleasure.  Not for himself - those particular portions of the mind were removed during the Queen's breeding process.  He was made to serve the Queen of Whores and her seven Princesses.  He served as a member of the Queen's guard and also provided her "personal" services.  When the Queen was displeased with him or bored of him, he would be sent to "service" one of the Princesses.  

But not every sliver of humanity was bred out of him.  He became fond of one Princess in particular and he and this Princess managed to fall in love.  This was, of course, strictly against the Queen's design and he and the Princess were forced to flee the Fevered Towers.  Now, he walks alone, in streets he doesn't know and a culture he barely understands, having lived his entire life in the Queen's harem.


OOC: Has the GM (or anyone else) given any thought as to the "power level" of the player characters?  Savage Worlds has several "bands" that equate to "power level", such as "Novice", "Seasoned", "Veteran", and so forth.  It would be helpful to know generally where we stand so that we can start thinking about some mechanics.

[sblock=Character Stuff]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Total Advances: 8 (4 from Hindrances, 4 from Experience)

*TRAITS*
*Agility* d6
*Strength* d8
*Vigor* d12
*Smarts* d4
*Spirit* d6
Note: Used one Advance to raise Vigor to d12, one Advance to raise Agility to d6, and one Advance to raise Spirit to d6

*Charisma* +4
*Pace* 6 
*Parry* 7
*Toughness* 9

*SKILLS*
Fighting (Agility) d10
Guts (Sprit) d6
Notice (Smarts) d6
Persuasion (Spirit) d6
Shooting (Agility) d6

*EDGES*
Attractive
Brawny
Improved Nerves of Steel
Nerves of Steel
Sweep
Very Attractive
Attractive from "free" human Edge; Brawny, Improved Nerves of Steel, Nerves of Steel, Sweep, and Very Attractive gained from Advances

*HINDRANCES*
Clueless (Major)
Illiterate (Minor)
Loyal (Minor)
4 Advances from Hindrances

*GEAR*
Greatsword Dmg d8+d10, Wt 10, Parry 6, Requires 2 Hands
Bow Dmg 2d6, Wt 3, Rng 12/24/48, ROF 1
Leather Armor Prot +1, Wt 15, Covers Torso, Arms, and Legs
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll give XP to the first one to post a good picture of a ghûr


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

One of those?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> edit: OMG - you can BUY Cohorts?  This suddenly gets VERY interesting... playing two characters at once... the pairing I had in mind would work very well together.




Yes, Savage World has and Edges/Hindrances system, and buying followers counts as an Edge. See the Test Drive rules for more. I'm thinking of giving characters a free advance to start off with.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

will get a copy of the rules sometimes next week. I've got too many ideas whizzing around in my head at the moment, one of them being that the silver filigree is actually a 'living' symbiont, and that I use it to explain my powers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2011)

Insight said:


> OOC: Has the GM (or anyone else) given any thought as to the "power level" of the player characters?  Savage Worlds has several "bands" that equate to "power level", such as "Novice", "Seasoned", "Veteran", and so forth.  It would be helpful to know generally where we stand so that we can start thinking about some mechanics.




I'd forgotten about that. I'm inclined towards Novice because that's my level of the system, plus it gives somewhere to go with character building. I'm also tempted, though, to remove the power level limitations on the Edges - many of the higher power ones have other prerequisites that need a higher power level anyway, and none look like they'd unbalance things too much.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

Novice is maybe a bit low for what I envisioned for my character so far.
A starting character power and options are more like D&D 1st than D&D 4th.

I would suggest starting with 15 XP (= 3 Advances) this is still 5 XP away from seasoned and allows for a bit more cinematic characters.

Each advance gives one of these:

- Gain a new Edge.
- Increase a skill that is equal to or greater than its linked attribute by one die type.
- Increase two skills that are lower than their linked attributes by one die type each.
- Buy a new skill at d4.
- Increase one attribute by a die type (max d12). The attribute may not be increased again until the hero reaches a new Rank, or once every other advance after reaching Legendary Rank.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: I think here would be a good point for Kinslayer and Skulk to choose their Agility and Stealth scores.
> 
> Agility is default d4, each point spent raises it one die (d6, d8, d10,  d12 as with all attributes - Agility, Strength, Vigor, Smarts and  Spirit). You have 5 points to spend on attributes.




Fine.
 



> For skills, such as Stealth, you have 15 points to raise them. The rules  don't seem to make much sense, as you need to buy them up to the level  of the relevant attribute first. Although it doesn't say in the Test  Drive rules, I'd assume you'd defeault to an attribute if you don't have  the skill. I'm saying that each point spent raises a skill one die from  the base attribute, unless someone can convince me otherwise.




No, you don't default to your ability.
The rule is on page 2 of the free Test Drive 6:

_Untrained: If a character doesn’t have a skill for an action he’s
attempting he rolls with a d4 in the trait but subtracts 2 from the
total. Some skills can never be used untrained, such as casting
a spell or performing brain surgery._

But your wild die would be still a d6.
 



> Finally, you may want an Edge related to Stealth (especially Skulk).  Again, differing from the rules, I'm saying you can spend 2 of your  skill points on an Edge instead. Hindrances give you back skill points,  but you don't need to choose them at the same time as you select an  Edge. Once you've spent all your skill points, though, you can't then  choose a Hindrance to give you more, but you can at any time as long as  you still have 1 point left.




Fine, but see the information above.
 



> Hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> Rolling - roll the relevant die. If you get a maximum score (an Ace),  roll again and add.  As "Wild Cards", you also get to roll a Wild Die  (d6), and you can use this if it is higher than your skill/trait test.



The Wild Die can also Ace.

If we start with no XP = no advances, I think I will have to spent my Edges on being Undead and my Nano-skin before I can buy into Stealth edges.

I think the base rules make weaker starting characters than you thought...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> No, you don't default to your ability.
> The rule is on page 2 of the free Test Drive 6:
> 
> _Untrained: If a character doesn’t have a skill for an action he’s
> ...




Ah, thanks, I missed this. In which case ignore what I said in the IC thread about spending skill points; stick to the rules as written.

I'd certainly be happy to grant a couple of advances, maybe start with 2-4 advances included, if it makes for more interesting characters. 

Starting funds etc., I was thinking that each character would have whatever equipment they required, but anything large or repeatedly powerful  would require an advantage or two spent on it.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

Heya. I've edited my placeholder. The only problem I have (well, that and a few others) is that I have no clue whatsoever how psionics work, but we'll work on that over the weekend. If I can find an invisibility power of some sorts in the main book, I might want to tune down my stealth-skill a bit, don't know how you feel 'bout that. If it sticks, it sticks and I'll have a sneaky psionic


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

My concept is basically a Big Gun wielding brute with a small Goblin mechanic to maintain the gear.  If we're all going for stealth-like characters, maybe the Goblin would be the better fit.

It's funny how players are always drawn to rogue-type characters in post-apoc/modern/future game settings.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2011)

DrZombie - I guess psionics could use pretty much the same rules as magic; it might depend as much on how you think your character's power manifest, though as to how the final mechanics work. I'm sure we could hash something together.

Herobizkit - probably your best bet would be to run with both characters and see how they develop in play as to which is the "real" one and which is the cohort. Sounds like an interesting team.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna buy the book this weekend, tuesday at the latest. I'll let you know if I think it's worth the 10$


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> It's funny how players are always drawn to rogue-type characters in post-apoc/modern/future game settings.




Stealth is always a major winner as soon as there's guns involved. The best place to shoot someone is in the back


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna buy the book this weekend, tuesday at the latest. I'll let you know if I think it's worth the 10$




It definitely is.  Keep in mind that the Deluxe Edition (complete with errata) is coming out at Gen Con.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2011)

My as-yet unnamed character has been updated with 4 advances beyond start.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 2, 2011)

Bought the book yesterday. Worth the whole 10$. If you want to GM this I would advise buying it.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 2, 2011)

Allright, my character is shaping up.
Since we've got a limited supply of points to spend, the 'we'll fill it in when it comes up' approach doesn't seem to work for me. I've completed the character according to the basic char creation rules.

A few questions:
I've got the psychic power 'burrow' which allows an arcanist, when standing on loose earth, to sink into the ground and to move underground to a certain limit, then come out of the ground, with the possibility of surprising an opponent. (the power can be maintained to go further)
I'd like to change it so that instead of going underground you can step into a shadow and move to another shadow within range, possibly through the realm of shadow with its inherent dangers whichever that may be.
I've added some equipment.

On my wishing list is a cloak of shadows, of which I do not know what it does besides swirling dramatically.

Another thing I want to discuss is having the rate in which my char recovers power points halve when exposed to direct sunlight and double when exposed to moonlight.

Last question : have you decided how many advances we start with?

Cheers,

Dr Z


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> A few questions:
> I've got the psychic power 'burrow' which allows an arcanist, when standing on loose earth, to sink into the ground and to move underground to a certain limit, then come out of the ground, with the possibility of surprising an opponent. (the power can be maintained to go further)
> I'd like to change it so that instead of going underground you can step into a shadow and move to another shadow within range, possibly through the realm of shadow with its inherent dangers whichever that may be.




Seems reasonable to me. Shadow is goimng to be just as likely to come by as earth. I like the idea of the Realm of Shadow, maybe something to play with.



DrZombie said:


> Another thing I want to discuss is having the rate in which my char recovers power points halve when exposed to direct sunlight and double when exposed to moonlight.




Seems okay to me.



DrZombie said:


> Last question : have you decided how many advances we start with?




Yes, four (which puts the characters at the start of "Seasoned")


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2011)

*Six*

I decided it would make sense to re-post Six (my character) on the latest page, with all current edits.

[sblock=Six]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

*SIX*
Seasoned Hero
Total Advances: 4 (from Experience)

*TRAITS*
*Agility* d6
*Strength* d8
*Vigor* d12
*Smarts* d4
*Spirit* d6
Note: Used one Advance to raise Vigor to d12, one Advance to raise Agility to d6, and one Advance to raise Spirit to d6

*Charisma* +4
*Pace* 6 
*Parry* 7
*Toughness* 9

*SKILLS*
Fighting (Agility) d10
Guts (Sprit) d6
Notice (Smarts) d6
Persuasion (Spirit) d6
Shooting (Agility) d6

*EDGES*
Attractive
Brawny
Combat Reflexes
Very Attractive
Attractive from "free" human Edge; Brawny and Very Attractive from Hindrances; Combat Reflexes from Advances

*HINDRANCES*
Clueless (Major)
Illiterate (Minor)
Loyal (Minor)
2 Edges from Hindrances

*GEAR*
Greatsword Dmg d8+d10, Wt 10, Parry 6, Requires 2 Hands
Bow Dmg 2d6, Wt 3, Rng 12/24/48, ROF 1
Leather Armor Prot +1, Wt 15, Covers Torso, Arms, and Legs


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2011)

grackle. Having trouble nailing down a concept.

Could I get a quick list of what other people are bringing in, just so I have some idea of what folks are doing?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Insight said:


> ...
> 
> 4 Advances from Hindrances
> ...



Hindrances don't give advances precisely. But 1 major/2 minor give you roughly the same bonus as one Advance.

So you have 2 Advances to many on your sheet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> grackle. Having trouble nailing down a concept.
> 
> Could I get a quick list of what other people are bringing in, just so I have some idea of what folks are doing?




From what I can tell:

Skulk - stealth, due to technology/equipment

Zhelk Kinslayer - stealth and mobility due to psionics

Rudiger - heavy weapons
Smoltt - engineer, small

Six - a "himbo" character - fit, attractive, dumb

From what I can see, some other kind of combat specialist would work, or someone with a different type of ranged capability, maybe a sniper or arcanast type. There isn't really a social controller, either. Six is charming, but doesn't have the smarts to be very manipulative. 

I think, also, that outlook, goals and affiliations could be as important as game abilities.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm...perhaps some kind of 'psi-messiah' type then. I could adapt an idea for a character I made for another game.

Have a cultish sort of secretive society dedicated to the creaton of a perfect being via a centuries-long eugenics program between Exalted germlines that had been genetically manipulated in ages past.

Each generation, the strongest child of those pairings is considered a candidate to become a prophesied one who will push the chaos back and found a new golden age not on corrupting technology, but on the power of mind, body and spirit working as one to make miracles.

Oddly, despite its origins in genetic manipulation and eugenics, it's a humanist order, not transhumanist. They insist that everyone has the potential to unlock this awareness, to one extent or another. Many are led astray by the lure of technology, which rewards and promotes sloth and indolence. Others are blinded by their vices. Etc etc.

My character might or might not be this person...over the ages there have been many candidates, but no true messiahs. But it would give me license to purchase psychokinetic and psychocreative ranged blasts and control powers, as well a telepathic and charismatic influence.

And perhaps a small but devoted cult.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> From what I can tell:
> 
> Skulk - stealth, due to technology/equipment
> ...




make it:

Skulk - undead commando with a nanoskin-symbiote.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm...perhaps some kind of 'psi-messiah' type then. I could adapt an idea for a character I made for another game.
> 
> Have a cultish sort of secretive society dedicated to the creaton of a perfect being via a centuries-long eugenics program between Exalted germlines that had been genetically manipulated in ages past.
> 
> ...




As long as he/she has a veil all should be well . That and a reason for us to be in the city? I'd figure we're here to help the pretty boy regain his freedom. Maybe some force in the city kept him in the whorehouse to keep him safe, so he could be used in a ritual tonight? Every city needs an evil _khalif_ trying to take over the world .

[MENTION=647]drs[/MENTION]imon: Humans have one free advantage. Other races have something that equals one free advantage, right? I'd go for a symbiote (the silver filigree). I'd like to be able to use advantages to make it stronger .
Would you allow for the symbiote to be able to acquire powerpoints from recently slain foes, like one PP per dice of vigor? It could be that it only can do that when the moon is up, and that it would take one round per PP so I can't use it as a continues power source, and the extacy would leave my char unable to do anything while draining powerpoints. I imagine it would leave the victims as dried husks.
I think it might be balanced that way. Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds fine.
d4 = 1 PP
d6 = 2 PP
...

right? I would also limit it to no more than 1 PP for non- Wild Cards (minions).


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds fine.
> d4 = 1 PP
> d6 = 2 PP
> ...
> ...




Yep, that's what I had in mind.
I also updated my charsheet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2011)

Lessee, some points to address:

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - yes, like the character idea, shades of Dune, I feel. And of course the thing about prophesyed messianic figures, is they actively try to fit the criteria then its pretty much a given that people will begin to think that's what they are. Until a rival comes along who also fits the criteria....

[MENTION=15640]DrZombie[/MENTION] - draining symbiont idea sounds good; makes him a sort-of vampire to go with WD's sort-of zombie, which is fun. 

I like the projected plot idea - best if somebody makes themselves know to Six, in that case.

I'm wondering about the Queen of Whores - is she like a super-madame, or is that a nickname given due to her predilictions. The idea of the City of Seven Sins is an intriguing one too, which presumably makes her ruler of Lust.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> The idea of the City of Seven Sins is an intriguing one too, which presumably makes her ruler of Lust.




Hey, sounds like a fun place to go for a city-trip


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Lessee, some points to address:
> 
> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - yes, like the character idea, shades of Dune, I feel. And of course the thing about prophesyed messianic figures, is they actively try to fit the criteria then its pretty much a given that people will begin to think that's what they are. Until a rival comes along who also fits the criteria....
> 
> ...




My initial idea is that the City of Seven Sins actually has seven regents - one for each of the "cardinal sins".  The Queen of Whores would be for Lust.  There would then be six other regents - Greed, Gluttony, Avarice, Sloth, Wrath, and Pride.  I guess these seven regents would rule the city as a collective and would all be decadent bad guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

I am very confused on one point...

I get that I have to spend an Edge on Arcane Background (Psionic). I get that I have to spend a skill on Psionics.

all that gives me access to Powers. but I don't know how many Powers I start with. Do I really have to spend another Edge for every Power I have?

And are there more powers available than just the ones in the quickie guide?

---------

City of 7 Sins is kind of cool, partly just because I was thinking of using the seven sins in the development of this psionic cult...so it could make sense that my character came to the city. To oppose it, of course!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

As far as I'm aware : You spend an edge on arcane backgrounds : psionics. That gives you 10 PP and 3 powers and allows you to develop the skill psionics. If you roll a 1 on the skill role you suffer from a brainfart (mindburn it's called in this system). 

The powers in the book are:

Armor
Barrier
Beast Friend
Blast
Bolt
Boost/Lower Trait
Burrow
Burst
Deflection
Detect/Conceal Arcana
Dispel
Elemental manipulation
Entangle
Environmental Protection
Fear
Fly
Greater Healing (healing more than 1 hr after injury)
Healing (healing within 1 hr)
Invisibility
Light
Obscure
Puppet (domination)
Quickness
Shape Change
Smite (magical weapon)
Speak Language
Speed
Stun (ranged stun ball)
Telekinesis
Teleport
Create Zombies

The powers usually do what you'd expect when you read the name, added in parentheses if I thought it wasn't clear. The one I miss is suggestion, but I'm sure Dr Simon can be reasoned with 

Just give me a yell for a complete description on the powers that interest you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2011)

Insight said:


> My initial idea is that the City of Seven Sins actually has seven regents - one for each of the "cardinal sins".  The Queen of Whores would be for Lust.  There would then be six other regents - Greed, Gluttony, Avarice, Sloth, Wrath, and Pride.  I guess these seven regents would rule the city as a collective and would all be decadent bad guys.




or gals...


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice.

Could be even worse. Could be the seven mother-in-laws 

We could of course have been hired by Envy who is, well, envious of the other rulers . Seven rulers who can't stand each other. Politics. Intrigue. This setting just gets better and better.

Seven districts, seven guards, seven private armies. An underground movement of people who want to get rid of the tyrants. All the rulers who think they should rule the city by themselves.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]: You want the tribes of the moon to be the dedicated followers of the prophecied one? It would mean that one of her titles would be the daughter of the moon.


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Nice.
> 
> Could be even worse. Could be the seven mother-in-laws
> 
> ...




Yes to all of the above


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr Zombie is mah FWEND!

Thanks!

Tell me moar about the Tribes of the Moon. Let us see where the point of synthesis is.

And, time permitting, more info about these powers:

Barrier
Elemental manipulation
Environmental Protection
Invisibility
Light
Obscure
Puppet (domination)
Telekinesis


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr Zombie is mah FWEND!

Love you too Shayuri  



Tell me moar about the Tribes of the Moon. Let us see where the point of synthesis is.


The Tribes of the Moon are divided in several tribes, each with their own distinct culture and variant beliefs. All follow the Moon, in it's different phases. They wander the forsaken lands by night, occasionally coming into contact with more civilized cultures, with mutual misunderstanding and occasional bloodshed.
There are several monastic fortresses which serve as a basis of some sorts, with seasonal gatherings between the different tribes to trade, marry, admit some tribesmen into the monastery.
Central to their belief is that inb some distant past their ancestors were seperated from humanity, according to some legends as a punishment, according to others because they were chosen. They await a prophet, a being of exceptional psionic power, the daughter of the moon, that will lead them back to salvation.
The Kinslayer is a member of the order of the Blood Moon, the Reaper Moon. They search the lands for the prophet, making a living doing what they do best, which is killing. 
The Sect of the Reaper Moon is special because they imbue their warriors with a piece of 'moon metal', a symbiont which lives of psionic power and fortifies the inherent potential in the Tribesmen.

What could happen is that The Kinslayer recognises the potential of The Prophet, believing her to be the Moon Goddess Incarnate  Should be good for a few laughs.



And, time permitting, more info about these powers:

Trappings can be choosen freely, for example a barrier could be stone, fire, inects, bones, whatever.-

Barrier: PP 1/section, Range Smarts, Duration 3 (1/section/round). It creates a barrier with toughness 10, each section is 1" (1yard) wide. It disappears at the end of the duration. It's destroyed if a single attack to it deals more then 10 dmg. Can be climbed at -2 to climb roll if made from something solid. Fiery walls deal 2d4 damage if jumped through. So a wall 10 yards wide would cost 10PP to cast, would stay for 3 rounds and would cost 10PP per round to maintain after the 3rd round.

Elemental manipulation: PP 1 Range Smart x2 Perform simple tricks, Air : create lesser air flow (blow out candle, ...) Earth : dig hole 1ftsq, sand spray, Fire : create small flame, light something as if holding a match to it, Water : create pint of water or purify gallon of water

Environmental Protection: PP 2 Range touch duration 1 hr (1/hr) Target can breathe, speak and move normally in hostile environment (underwater, vacuum, lava, inside of sun) attacks still cause normal damage.
Light: PP 1 Range Touch Dur 10 min (1/min) must be cast on inanimate object, light as bright as a torch, clear illumination as big as lage template.

Obscure PP 2 Range Smarts Duration 3 (1/rnd) creates obscurement as big as a large template , attack suffer -6

Puppet (domination) PP3 Range Smarts Duration 3 (1/rnd) Arcane vs spirit, must score success and beat opponent roll. Gain complete control. Suicide command or command to attack friend require new opposed roll.

Telekinesis PP 5 Range Smarts Duration 3 (1/rnd)
Lift object 10lbs x Spirit, 50 lbs x Spirit with raise
Lifting creatures resist with opposed spirit roll. If roll> caster spirit total target unaffected
Opposed Str vs Arane if victim can hold on to something
Telekinetic weapon wielding : Arcane instead of fighting, Spirit instead of Str for damage.
Dropping things : Lift smarts in inches per turn. Bash into wall Spirit + d6 damage


You now officially owe me a beer, Shayuri


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Nice.
> 
> Could be even worse. Could be the seven mother-in-laws
> 
> ...




In another setting I had in mind several witches who were all sisters but hated each other, each with various evocative titles - Morwenna the Raven Queen, the Scorpion Queen, Azulla the Wasp Queen (can't remember the rest), each with various focuses and interests as well (Azulla was spying, the Scorpion Queen hired out her assassins, etc.). Possibly some elements may come into this.

Also, other factional notes:

Rhazuul could be the minion of one of the other queens, or perhaps he's the captain of the guard trying to remain neutral (whilst hiding his true affiliation?). And then there's the Ecclesiarch, perhaps giving rise to some kind of church vs. nobility rivalry?

Oh, the full pictures of each of the sins is good too, from the same site, but I notice some of the links are a bit NSFW!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay...here's some thoughts to be discussed and dismissed, or not.

Lets take my talk of a 'psionic cult' and just outright replace it with 'Tribes of the Moon.' The Tribes all branched from an original mystical tradition that caused them to break away from the hyper-technological society of ancient times, kind of like Amish or Luddites...only their mysticism was more neo-pagany humanism, mixed with generous doses of back-to-naturism. Over time the original movement split into tribes, but were united by some core beliefs; among them the prophesy of a perfected human who will heal the world and act as a guide and teacher for those to follow; the Daughter of the Moon.

Every twenty years the tribes all congregate in a secret place and bring their most promising students to a hidden valley to take part in a tournament of psionic skill and power. The winner of this tournament is voted by the Council of Twelve (one rep for each Tribe; an inter-tribal deliberative body that only meets occasionally) to be that generation's candidate for Daughter of the Moon.

But of course, the candidate must prove her status by going out and fulfilling prophesies. No one tells them what to do, and they have total freedom in determining the methods they will use. 

-------------

On that note, Simon...there's no power representing Telepathy or empathy or anything like that. Any chance we could work something out?

Also, just to be clear...these are just thoughts I'm throwing out. I'm in no way trying to steal your people, Doc Zombie! Tribes of the Moon are all yours. I am just brainstorming here.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Also, just to be clear...these are just thoughts I'm throwing out. I'm in no way trying to steal your people, Doc Zombie! Tribes of the Moon are all yours. I am just brainstorming here.




No worries. They're all Dr Simon's anyway . It could be the warriors compete to see who may be her bodyguard at a huge public arena, and that there was an outrage that a warrior from The Reaper Moon won through means of fighting that were considered dishonest by the pompous all-holier-than-thou Full-Moon tribe who had been delivering the bodyguard for the last fifty generations. Everybody knows that the Reaper Moon Tribe is a tribe which cannot be trusted (kinda like The Scorpions in Legends Of The Five Rings). They are the ones closest connected to the Dark Side of the Moon, the more bloody and terrifying one.
So we have a young? veiled powerful psycker girl and her bodyguard, who is considered by the rest of her nation to be a dishonest scumbag who only won 'cuz he fought dirty ?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets see:

Existing powers.

Light: PP 1 Range Touch Dur 10 min (1/min) must be cast on inanimate object, light as bright as a torch, clear illumination as big as lage template.


Puppet (domination) PP3 Range Smarts Duration 3 (1/rnd) Arcane vs spirit, must score success and beat opponent roll. Gain complete control. Suicide command or command to attack friend require new opposed roll.




I'd rate telepathy with willing targets only as usefull as light in a dark place : 1 PP range smarts x 2 duration 10 min (1/10 min) max targets:smarts and with duration of 1hr (1/1hr) and max targets smarts x 2 with a raise. Also possible items (like rings) would hugely enhance the range.

I'd rate suggestion (single command) less usefull then puppet.
PP2 Range Smarts Duration instant Arcane vs spirit, must score success and beat opponent roll. target must obey a single command. the command cannot be overtly suicidal (jump off a cliff wouldn't work. open the gate would, even if there was an army on the other side)

I'd rate read minds just as usefull.
Read mindsP2 Range Smarts Duration 3 (1/rnd) Arcane vs spirit, must score success and beat opponent roll. You gain access to all the memories, or are able to change them. With a raise you can even gain access to the hidden thoughts and see past mind-blocks created by this power.

Does that work?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

The games to determine who has the honor of escorting the candidate could be held as part of the same week or month long conclave. I expect it's a madhouse, with people who haven't seen each other in ages reuniting. Trade flourishes, marriages are arranged, and it's basically a giant party, capped off by the tournaments to determine the candidate, and her guard.

So yeah, your idea is cool with me. 

As for the telepathies, I think what you've got there is a very good start. I might want some kind of emotion reading and control power in there too...but I think that'd be easy to add if we used your examples as bases for comparison.


----------



## Insight (Jul 7, 2011)

Corrected and updated.

[sblock=Six]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

*SIX*
Seasoned Hero
Total Advances: 4 (from Experience)

*TRAITS*
*Agility* d6
*Strength* d8
*Vigor* d12
*Smarts* d4
*Spirit* d6
Note: Used one Advance to raise Vigor to d12, one Advance to raise Agility to d6, and one Advance to raise Spirit to d6

*Charisma* +4
*Pace* 6 
*Parry* 7
*Toughness* 9

*SKILLS*
Fighting (Agility) d10
Guts (Sprit) d6
Notice (Smarts) d6
Persuasion (Spirit) d6
Shooting (Agility) d6

*EDGES*
Attractive
Brawny
Combat Reflexes
Very Attractive
Attractive from "free" human Edge; Brawny and Very Attractive from Hindrances; Combat Reflexes from Advances

*HINDRANCES*
Clueless (Major)
Illiterate (Minor)
Loyal (Minor)
2 Edges from Hindrances

*GEAR*
Greatsword Dmg d8+d10, Wt 10, Parry 6, Requires 2 Hands
Bow Dmg 2d6, Wt 3, Rng 12/24/48, ROF 1
Leather Armor Prot +1, Wt 15, Covers Torso, Arms, and Legs


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2011)

Doc Simon, need some input from you regarding telepathy/empathy. Doc Zombie has some interesting ideas regarding it.

Also, I've been getting current in the IC thread, and I noticd some OOC chatter about rules that hasn't been reflected in this thread yet. Can I get some clarification on how edges, advances and skills work in this game as opposed to the core rules?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 7, 2011)

Forget any of that stuff in the IC thread, that was me not getting the mechanics.

Edges, advances and skills work the same as the core rules, except that your characters are considered to be Seasoned already and so you get 4 advances that you can spend in the usual way.

I would say that Empathy is really just a lesser version of Read Minds, so maybe the same stats as DrZ suggests, but only costing 1PP to get a general sense of the dominant emotion. For control power, I'd use Puppet. DrZ's suggestions look fine to me.

Don't forget that you don't have to define every aspect of your character before starting play, you can leave some unspent points for later, although it seems that the others have gone for full definition as there isn't that much leeway for not spending points.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Don't forget that you don't have to define every aspect of your character before starting play, you can leave some unspent points for later, although it seems that the others have gone for full definition as there isn't that much leeway for not spending points.




That can easily be solved by throwing outrageous amounts of XP at us until we reach the power level you'd like to see


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I could... 

What I'll probably do for experience is what I do in most of my PbPs - when you reach an appropriate-seeming milestone you get an advance to spend. I think that's the "official" method for this game anyway. Must get full rules...

Also: it might be time to change the title to something a little more specific than "Shared Creative Setting". City of Seven Sins has a nice ring to it, but other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

Initiative:

You could make a list of cards and copy paste it to this randomizer:
RANDOM.ORG - List Randomizer

After each draw you delete the drawn card from the list and randomize again.

A bit more work, but that way we could keep card initiative.

I wanted to use something similar for a 4e Gamma World PBP game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm not terribly fond of the 'card initiative' thing anyway, so rolling a die suits me fine.

In other news, here's a draft build for my psyker. Let me know what you think.

Lux
Seasoned Hero
Exp: 20
Total Advances: 8 (4 from Hindrances, 4 from Experience)
Power points: 15

*TRAITS*
Agility d4
Strength d4
Vigor d6
Smarts d12
Spirit d8
Note: +1 spirit, +1 smarts from experience point raises

Charisma +2
Pace 6
Parry 2
Toughness 5

*SKILLS *
Psionics d12
Healing d8
Survival 1d6
Notice 1d8
Persuasion 1d6

*EDGES*
- Arcane background: Psionic
- Mentalist
- Attractive
- Power points (+5)
- New Power: Telekinesis
- New power: Empathy
- New Power: Mind Reading
Note: 2 edges from experience points, 1 from human, 4 from advances

*HINDRANCES*
Curious (Major)
Heroic (Major)

*GEAR*
$500's worth of stuff I haven't even begun to consider. I don't see her wearing armor or using weapons. What should I buy?

*POWERS*
Armor
Bolt
Healing
Telekinesis
Empathy
Mind Reading

------------


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> In other news, here's a draft build for my psyker. Let me know what you think.




I'd go for a different name


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a placeholder, Z. 

(Sorry, Insight!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

Some edges depend on the card type you are rolling... but we can try the roll for now.

BTW, the new Savage Worlds Deluxe has 'Mind Reading' in the Powers section.
It's a novice power, costs 3PP and unless you raise, the target is aware of what you are doing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm. Any opposed roll? Maybe I'll take that instead of Puppet.

I was thinking Puppet could represent controlling someone by controlling their emotional state as well...but when I think about it, it seems a bit more powerful than I want to start with. Advanced technique.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

Opposed rolls vs target's Smart.

Puppet is a Veteran Rank power. But I we are allowed to ignore such restrictions, I could buy some ranks for my invisibility power...


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2011)

DrSimon metioned he'd ignore rank requirements in an earlier post.

If I'm correct the guards are at -4 to see me in addition to darkness modifiers.
Quickness allows me two actions per round. Is that an additional action the round I cast it or does it activate the next round?
Also, I had a couple of raises, which means 'I can redraw cards that are lower then 8?' on my initiative. Do I get +2 on my dice roll per raise instead or do I reroll if I roll below 8?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> DrSimon metioned he'd ignore rank requirements in an earlier post.



Is this still the case? I personally dislike this..



> If I'm correct the guards are at -4 to see me in addition to darkness modifiers.
> Quickness allows me two actions per round. Is that an additional action the round I cast it or does it activate the next round?
> Also, I had a couple of raises, which means 'I can redraw cards that are lower then 8?' on my initiative. Do I get +2 on my dice roll per raise instead or do I reroll if I roll below 8?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be voluntarily observing Puppet's veteran status even if the GM doesn't require me to. I'll edit my sheet to reflect that...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

I still haven't gotten around to getting the rules to make a character... is there a link for the quick play ones?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

Quickstart

Wizards & Warriors Supplement

GM Screen Insert / Reference Info

Showdown Rules

http://www.savageheroes.com/conversions.htm

 Quick Reference Screen

SW_GMScreen

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Customizeable GM Screen Inserts![/SIZE][/FONT] 
 
Character Creation Update

Cheat Sheet


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm torn.

I thought I'd enjoy this team that I made, but I don't.  At all.  Maybe I should have them blow up in a fiery ball of bullets and death.

I'm not really "getting" the setting as of yet, though I'm starting to get an Arabian Nights kind of feel.  Given that none of the players are "human" as such, it creates a disconnect for me and the setting.  I'm not sure how to fix it.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> I thought I'd enjoy this team that I made, but I don't.  At all.  Maybe I should have them blow up in a fiery ball of bullets and death.
> 
> I'm not really "getting" the setting as of yet, though I'm starting to get an Arabian Nights kind of feel.  Given that none of the players are "human" as such, it creates a disconnect for me and the setting.  I'm not sure how to fix it.




For me it's got a huge Jack Vancian old earth atmosphere to it, or even a tchai  feeling. There's a fringe population of 'near-humans', and in that way your two characters stick out a bit. 

How to fix it i wouldn't know. Besides the fiery ball of death off course. There's nothing that stops you from changing the atmosphere a bit towards where your characters fit in. I'd say just play 'em and keep an eye out for a gracefull exit. By the time you get there you might have changed your mind.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never read Jack Vance.  I know, I must be one of the few.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I've never read Jack Vance.  I know, I must be one of the few.




lol. Then that's maybe how you can solve your problem. try 'eyes of the overworld' , i think it's a very good book .


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

I have so far a bit of a Warhammer feeling... dystopian future, powerful sins, lost tech.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2011)

Also something I've never read/played... though at least I've looked at the various minis here and there.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 21, 2011)

I was reading Gene Wolf's Book of the New Sun when I first came up with the idea for the game, so that informs it a bit, but Vance's Dying Earth, definitely. Warhammer 40K, I can see a touch of that, also maybe Dune. Although I've not read any of his works, it sounds a little like what I've heard of China Mieville's stuff too. Maybe a touch of Final Fantasy with "magic-tech" details. It's still in a very undeveloped stage yet, though, so as DrZombie says you can move it in a different direction.

It may be that your characters haven't interacted with anyone yet, but if you still aren't happy it's not a problem to change them.

WD - any particular objection to removing level limits for powers? I don't mind changing it to the RAW if you think it will be a tremendous problem as it was just a thought whilst I was coming to grips with the rules.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

It could be, but I think it's more that I just don't care for the dynamic, nor do I want to do more 'fantasy' characters in a modern-esque system.  I think I want to play someone fairly 'normal' for this one, but given that I'm not familiar with the source material (I haven't been able to watch Dune all the way through *ever* but I did enjoy the RTS computer game), it's making a new character design just as daunting.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, as such, there is no source material, merely some of the more evident influences. So really, it's a case of playing something that you'd like to play. Maybe Rudiger and Smoltt are (near-) human after all. There's nothing to say that a "goblin" in this setting means the same as standard fantasy, nor that you weren't just being metaphorical and he's really Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> WD - any particular objection to removing level limits for powers? I don't mind changing it to the RAW if you think it will be a tremendous problem as it was just a thought whilst I was coming to grips with the rules.




Some of the higher tier power are much more use-and powerful than the lower tier ones... but let's try it out your way


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] : no worries 'bout the delay, the ogre could have seen the Kinslayer charge and hold his fire out of fear for friendly fire.
Do you need help with the char creation crunch?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=15640]DrZombie[/MENTION]: I need to take some time to actually sit and learn the dang rules.  Plus, I'm still not happy with the duo... I plotted to kill them both and have the "real" character snap into focus at the end of the round, once I decide what that is.  I'm not at all familiar with any of the source material/influence, so I'm kinda plumb out of ideas.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] I haven't read ANY of the novels and other sources the others have referenced and it hasn't affected me one bit.  This is a collaborative effort and it doesn't matter what sources you know and don't know.  The way I see it is that we are all contributing to the setting, using whatever inspiration we have.  The only real guideline is that you don't destroy or step on the toes of someone else's creation.  Make use of what other people have created and add your own flavor.

If you're not sure what to play, maybe take something from another player's background.  There's no reason we can't know each other (in fact, it might help!)


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't mater what you know. We are getting pretty dark because of the characters that are created, but it shouldn't stop you from playing whatever the hell you want to play. With this system you can, and we'll find a way to put it in the setting. What should we look at/read to get an idea of what you wanna play  ?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, my original concept was a Goblin Tinkerer... scrounging for parts, making bizarre contraptions that seldom work.  I could rip off the Ratchet & Clank series and make him lynx-like.  With the Wolf and the Undead, might be a better fit.

I just have my head stuck in Fantasy and I want this guy to be at least a little different than cartoony D&D.  I don't do 'dark' that well.

I could easily do a human steampunk-style mechanic who also happens to be a decent gunner.

(This could easily explain away the hallucination of the Reptile and the Goblin -- maybe the carbine gives off fumes or something)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2011)

BTW, the second character (a full Novice character) is a legendary edge. Allowing it to be taken by a novice character could be 'a bit' powerful.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I originally thought that a Sidekick was a cool idea, but turns out that it really, really isn't for this setting.

I guess I'm just not 'feeling' the setting.  No fault of anyone's.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, dunno how dark it's likely to get, it could just be cartoony dark. I wouldn't say that the Dying Earth stories were particularly dark - the mian character for a large chunk of them is Cugel, a self-deluded rogue who thinks he's better at everything than he is, and the two books featuring him are a picaresque wander across a land of wierd things. Ditto Gene Wolf, in many ways.

Besides, comic relief is always welcome. A small techie type sounds like a good enough fit to me, if you want to go with him as the main character and forget the duo. Maybe this round we lose the lizardman due to an exploding cannon (this high through-put of assistants could even become a running joke).

Anyway, just some thoughts.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

Hee hee

Your Sidekick could be like the drummer for Spinal Tap. No one's sure who the first one is, or how many you've gone through.

"Of course...you can't dust for vomit..."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 27, 2011)

lol well, if everyone's feeling it, small mechanic it is.  I want to avoid 'goblin' because I have a similar character coming up in another pbp.  So let's make him an overweight Little Person.  Who is completely NOT a fantasy dwarf.  Nope.  Mutant, just like the rest of you.

And his name will still be Smoltt.  Smollt Wartaugh.  Or "Warthog" if you prefer. 

Will make a conscious effort to read the rules today.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

Very cool idea. I like the minor tension that sets up with the anti-technologist "psychic messiah."

"Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've created. Even the power to destroy planets is insignificant compared to the power of the Force."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 27, 2011)

"Nothing beats a blaster by your side."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 27, 2011)

So are we considered "Seasoned" characters?  Does this mean we start at "higher level"?  I noticed on Six's sheet that he is a Seasoned character and has 4 advances... maybe that's why I'm noticing that my feller is way below par at present.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2011)

yep. You make a starting character and then you get 4 advances.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, this is what I have so far.

[sblock=Smoltt "Warthog"Wartaugh]Character Name: Smoltt 'Warthog' Wartaugh
Race: Dwarf
Rank (Level): Seasoned
XP: 20
Dwarf traits: low-light vision, pace 5", d6 Vigor
Attributes:
Agility: d4
Smarts: d10
Spirit: d4
Strength: d4
Vigor: d8

Derived Stats
Pace: 4"
Parry: 5
Toughness: 7 + gear
Charisma: -2? 

Injuries:

Skills:
Fighting (2) d6
Repair (3) d8
Shooting (7) d10
Weird Science (3) d8
Mutations:


Edges:
AB/Weird Science: Allows Access to supernatural powers
Jack of All Trades: No -2 penalty for untrained skills linked to Smarts

Hindrances:
Obese (Minor): +1 Toughness, -1" pace, d4 Run
Hard of Hearing (Minor): -2 to Notice sounds

Total Weight:
Load Limit:
Encumbrance Penalty (if any):

Armor
(type/protection/areas of body/weight/notes)

Melee Attack Options:
(weapon/damage/weight/notes)

Ranged Attack Options:
(weapon/range/rate of fire/damage/shots/weight/notes)

Gear:
(item/location/weight)

Experience Expenditure Record:[/sblock]I would assume that using "spells" would equate to my Weird Science gadgets/weapons.  What about mundane gear/weapons/armor?  How high-tech versus reality are we going for?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 28, 2011)

I would assume that using "spells" would equate to my Weird Science gadgets/weapons.  What about mundane gear/weapons/armor?  How high-tech versus reality are we going for?


Well I've alluded to "demon-powered" weaponry, so I imagine fairly fantastic things. It's probably easiest to assume that you have whatever reasonable mundane equipment seems likely, rather than worry about it too much.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2011)

Asking the same question but differently... does Weird Science basically give me "whatever effect I can think of" (ie any sfx power as listed) or do I have a limited list?

Or, perhaps I'm playing a skills-based magic system? (GURPS was the last one I ever played).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2011)

The Weird Science Background gives you exactly 1 Power. 'New Power' is a separate edge and adds 1 power each time you take it.

Improvising inventions requires another edge:

Gadgeteer
Requirements: Novice, Arcane Background (Weird Science), Smarts d8+, Repair d8+, Weird Science d8+, at least two other scientific Knowledge skills at d6+


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2011)

From a flavor standpoint, I would consider the "Weird Science" to be the random inventions.  But if I only have the one power, best I choose carefully.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just a heads-up that I'm on holiday 'till the end of august, and that my internet connection is horrible. Cya in september. Feel free to ghost my character.
Cheers,


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, it seems like a 'plot' is taking shape. I'm looking for a good point to inject my character. Lets sort of...articulate the plot so far.

It seems like a bunch of people are staging a raid on city 'guard' or authorities, do we know why? And what their objective is?

I seem to recall it had to do with Six, and freeing him...but that still begs the question of why we're doing so.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm. We're taking 6 'cuz he was about to be sacrificed by Lust. AS far as I know we are mercs hired by 'the professor' to sabotage the plans of at least one of the seven rulers of the city.

As for injecting you into the story, I could simply turn around and ask to an indescript patch of shadow :"Mistress, Is this the one we are looking for?" And you can step out of the shadows from where you observed all that has passed and answer "No, kill him" or "yes, he's the perfect sacrifice, bring out the sharp knives and the rubber boots", or even "Yes, let's get him to our safehouse and set up a meeting with our professor"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2011)

roffle...I'd hoped my character would be the sort to play a more active role in things.

But I take your meaning. I'm probably overthinking this.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 9, 2011)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], if you want to bring your character in now, please do so, otherwise I'll move the action along to the Professor's, where perhaps she can be introduced there instead.

As to the purpose of rescuing Six; no idea! The city guard, such as they are, seem more to prevent trouble between the different "zones" - it was some personal guards of the Whore Queen who were fought off to resuce Six.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, thanks


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2011)

For the record, this is one of the games I am planning to continue with.  I just haven't had much time to post anything.  At this point, I am happy to move forward to the Professor's caravan, unless we run into something else first.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, cool. I figured it was time for a scene change, but feel free to retrofit a response from Six if you like.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> ...
> (Activating the force field defense...next round I shall open zee fire)



 @Shayuri  , not the DM, but:

Do you want to activate your Armor power?

Then you have to spend 3 PP and roll your psionics and wild die. If you roll a 1 on the d12 you suffer Brainburn.

Activating powers is no automatic effect.

BTW, the duration is 3 rounds. Each additional round requires you to spent 1 pp to maintain it.

---

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], will the enemies be in range this round?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2011)

3pp to activate? Huh, for some reason I thought it was 1. Okay then, thanks.

Also thanks for telling about the roll...I'll add one to my post.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 20, 2011)

With apologies, I feel I must bow out of this game.  I have lost interest, and much of this is due to the "non"-setting.  I knew this going in, but for some reason I thought we'd have more stuff fleshed out by now.  I don't know... I'm just not motivated to see what happens next.  No fault of anyone's... just not my style of game.

Happy gaming everyone!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

No worries HB, no point continuing in a game that's not your style.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

> Due to Smoltt's spectacularly bad driving, everyone on top of the  caravan must make an Agility check (or related skill - Acrobatics,  Balance, not sure what there is off the top of my head) DN 4 or fall  prone.





This is the closest rule I found in the books:

Savage Worlds Deluxe


> Bumps and Bruises
> Characters who suffer minor but troubling injuries, such
> as stumbling down a slope or running through a cavern in
> the dark, can suffer from Fatigue rather than suffering actual
> ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2011)

I noticed you seem to ignore the penalty for a natural 1 on the 'casting' die. As the superpowers sole benefit is no penalty for it (but has some big disadvantages), can I instead change it to psionics, too?


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2012)

Regretfully, I am going to have to bow out of this game.  Recent changes to my activities have limited the time I can spend on these PBP games (and on EN World in general) and I have to pare down some of my commitments.

Good luck with the game.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2012)

No worries Insight. It's stalled a bit at the moment anyway, my fault really for various reasons, but I will try top continue at some point.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally got round to setting up a Rogues Gallery for this game, so any remaining players please post your characters.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2012)

What about my request to change from superpowers to psionics?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2012)

I think psionics would fit the setting better. As I still haven't gotten around to getting the full rules I have no useful opinion ruleswise, unfortunately. I'd say go with whichever served the character idea better.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I will make the changes ASAP.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm still in. I'll post the char tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, Dr. Simon (and others) - Is this game still active? I saw from your sig that it's on hiatus, but there's no mention of that in any of the threads. If y'all are still pressing forward, I'd be interested in trying my hand at Savage Worlds, and at a shared-world game.

From the various threads, I've gleaned the following:

Setting is far-future, bleak, with primarily tech/psi flavor and a dash each of fantasy and old-west steampunk (Dying Earth, Gene Wolfe, and I caught a whiff of Will Smith/Kevin Kline version of "Wild, Wild West").

Current PCs are Skulk (sneaky-thievery), Kinslayer (vampirish warrior sort) and Amica (psionic "face" type).

Story - Very little backstory at this point. PCs knew each other or fell in together quickly to do a "smash-n-grab" on Six to take him to the Professor for examination (we don't know the objective of his exam). Exam was interrupted by another of the Queen's flying warriors. PCs are now looking for someone to decode the bits of Six that the Professor extracted.

Just lemme know. IF it's a go I've got some vague thoughts about a sniper type, but not sure how I'd fluff him/her. May not even end up going with that, depending on how things go as I fiddle around with the system.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

We hit a rough patch...lost some players and then had some slowdowns.

I'm game to keep going, but I feel like we could really use some activity on the OOC side, cuz I'm needing some help with story material.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm happy to bring it back to life. The original plan was to construct the background as we went, withiin certain guidelines, but we hit upon the City of Seven Sins things quite quickly. I know some of the others had trouble with a lack of concrete background, so it might be good to firm up some details here and there - where do the PCs fit in the scheme of the city, who are the major players, that kind of thing, so any suggestions welcome!


----------

